# Locations



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Is there ne1 from around the Armagh/Portadown area? Just wondering if there was anyone local just to prve to the wife that I am not the only one who likes a clean motor!!!!
________
vaporizer review


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

lol im from just outside lurgan if that helps ya


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Thats two of us, lol


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

not so bad.. I am looking to buy a buffer to polish the car to get rid of swirl marks any ideas of whats good.

Is that meguires stuff really any better than other polish also where can i get it locally?

Thanx.
________
Buell RR1000


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

what car are you going to be doing??

imo meguires is ok but nothing special go onto polished bliss and buy some poor boys stuff, it is far better value for money.

and as for a buffer to remove swirl marks a pc (porter cable) is what you need have a look throught the for sale sections on the site and you might find a few for sale


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

It's an 05 Mondeo ST in Performance Blue. These porter cables are they a good job tnere not just an angle grinder with a buffer head i hope. where can u buy a new one and how much are they
________
Yamaha YZ426F


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

have a look here and nah its not an angle grinder

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=136&highlight=porter+cable


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cool... Its American even better. My sister lives in California and is comming over in January. I'll get her to bring one over or even post it over What polish do u recomend at the moment i use Elite car cleaning polish /Zymol wax. and thats about it. Is the poorboys stuff really that good.
________
vaporizer review


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

have a look through thte show it off section and see the combinations people use (theres a thread just about beading)


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for your help.

Looks like i'll just have to get up off my lazy ass and start cleaning!!!!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
________
vaporizer


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

poorboys polish is great with the pc, havent tried it by hand but havent heard much good about it!

the ex-p sealant and nattys wax are a great job too.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Cool... Its American even better. My sister lives in California and is comming over in January. I'll get her to bring one over or even post it over What polish do u recomend at the moment i use Elite car cleaning polish /Zymol wax. and thats about it. Is the poorboys stuff really that good.


Poorboys is good yes, for polish on the pc i prefer menzerna range myself :thumb:


----------

